# Bow company Pay out question



## Hoytman!

I finished 33rd in the pro class and had help paying my way to get there I beat ut darren collins of mathews I know for sure and I didnt even get looked at. this was at nationals 2010


----------



## kg4cpj

Hoytman! are you coming to Vegas in Feb to shoot? I am planning on shooting it again since I am living here in vegas.Let me know and we could chat at the shoot.


----------



## str8arrow

kg4cpj said:


> This is just a question, please don't beat me up over this.
> 
> Say I am shooting a Mathews bow and I place in the top 5 at Vegas NOT in the pro class, in the bowhunter freestyle. I am not on the pro staff and I am just using Mathews as an example. Would Mathews pay me any money? Or any other bow company for that matter?
> 
> I am just asking Hypothetically, and as I said this question is not just for Mathews it's for all bow companies out there.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


KG,

If you are shoothing Bowhunter Freestyle Championship and win! Mathews will pay you(1st.2nd,3rd)! If You are just shooting the flights no! I believe it was 2009 when Jeff Human won the BH Championship class he was not on the Pro Staff. Mathews paid him. As far as the other companies go it will depend if they have contingences for the class you are shooting !


----------



## deadx

Just to clarify there is no PRO class in Vegas. You have the Championship division and the flights. The Championship is a money division and is targeted by the bow manufacturers for contingency money. The flights pay back the top 8 in each flight in rapidly declining money in each flight. Contingency money is usually only paid to the top three in all Championship divisions.


----------



## possum trapper

from what i know 1st place is the only place that is paid out BHFS championship only.Either Hoyt or Mathews


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

kg4cpj said:


> This is just a question, please don't beat me up over this.
> 
> Say I am shooting a Mathews bow and I place in the top 5 at Vegas NOT in the pro class, in the bowhunter freestyle. I am not on the pro staff and I am just using Mathews as an example. Would Mathews pay me any money? Or any other bow company for that matter?
> 
> I am just asking Hypothetically, and as I said this question is not just for Mathews it's for all bow companies out there.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


To answer the question No, no, and Noway. Unless your on staff and have a Contingency program in place you will get squatt from any bow MFG.


----------



## blueglide1

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> To answer the question No, no, and Noway. Unless your on staff and have a Contingency program in place you will get squatt from any bow MFG.


You dont have to be on staff in some tournaments to get paid!If you go to Vegas for example,you enter in the championship div,you pay the big money to enter,and if you win you get contingency money.You dont have to be on any staff. If you shoot a Hoyt you get Hoyts contingency money wether your on staff or not.You have to enter in the money,or championship div to get it.DeadX explained it two posts prior to mine.He is correct.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

blueglide1 said:


> You dont have to be on staff in some tournaments to get paid!If you go to Vegas for example,you enter in the championship div,you pay the big money to enter,and if you win you get contingency money.You dont have to be on any staff. If you shoot a Hoyt you get Hoyts contingency money wether your on staff or not.You have to enter in the money,or championship div to get it.DeadX explained it two posts prior to mine.He is correct.


Lmao, ya if you beat Chance and Wiley out you will be put on Pro staff and then paid. But like I said 99.9% of the time You will get NADA if you win without being on a staff.


----------



## str8arrow

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Lmao, ya if you beat Chance and Wiley out you will be put on Pro staff and then paid. But like I said 99.9% of the time You will get NADA if you win without being on a staff.


OK ARCHERYXPERT, this is STR8ARROW's wife here. I have been on Hoyt & Mathews Prostaffs for a total of 14 years. I know the in's and out's of all of this. If you go to any tournament these days and shoot in either the MONEY/CHAMPIONSHIP/PRO class that offers contigency you are entitled to it. I know several folks that are not on any pro staff that have taken money home from the companies. Shooters with PRO Staff Contracts often have bonus programs and insentives that they earn in addition to the advertised contigency and that is the money that Mr. Average Joe is not entiteld to or to even know about.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

str8arrow said:


> OK ARCHERYXPERT, this is STR8ARROW's wife here. I have been on Hoyt & Mathews Prostaffs for a total of 14 years. I know the in's and out's of all of this. If you go to any tournament these days and shoot in either the MONEY/CHAMPIONSHIP/PRO class that offers contigency you are entitled to it. I know several folks that are not on any pro staff that have taken money home from the companies. Shooters with PRO Staff Contracts often have bonus programs and insentives that they earn in addition to the advertised contigency and that is the money that Mr. Average Joe is not entiteld to or to even know about.


I believe I just said that?? If you can beat Chance, Wiley, or the other Big Pros yes sure you can get some contingency money. I bet you that the minute you beat those Pro's and get that check you will be on that mfg pro staff. So is what I just said okay with you STR8ARROW'S wife?? lmao


----------



## archer_nm

kg4cpj, If you win the Championship BHFS (1st place) you will get $2,000.00, that is the only $ Mathews is paying in that Division. Take what you see here with a grain of salt, some people think they know the answer. Good luck


----------



## DFA

ttt


----------



## field14

archer_nm said:


> kg4cpj, If you win the Championship BHFS (1st place) you will get $2,000.00, that is the only $ Mathews is paying in that Division. Take what you see here with a grain of salt, some people think they know the answer. Good luck


Say what? DEADX is the ONLY person, male or female to EVER win all three events in the same SEASON....He shoots in CHAMPIONSHIP Senior Freestyle...I really think DEADX knows what he is talking about. Now, if the sponsor has stated and advertised that they are going to pay "contingency" to the "Open (amateurs), for 1st place in such and such divisions, then YES they will honor that....but they will NOT give you the big check for having a score that beats someone registered in the CHAMPIONSHIP Division. You won't collect that BIGGER contingency...but only the one relegated to the "Open" shooters' contingency program.

If you want MONEY, and especially contingency money...you are going to have to ante up and shoot CHAMPIONSHIP; otherwise, you are relegated to the smaller "money" in the flights (at Vegas) and shouldn't (nor will you) receive ANY big bucks. The manufacturers/sponsors that pay contingency clearly spell out WHICH divisions are paid contingency, how many places, and how much each place pays. Nearly all specify CHAMPIONSHIP...so if you don't sign up in CHAMPIONSHIP, you are NOT going to try to claim the "prize", since you didn't ante up. Nor would you have shot, being in the amateur divisions, toe to toe with the big boys...so your score don't mean much, and doesn't meet the criteria set forth months in advance, for a payout.

Comes down to if you want to shoot for "big" money at Vegas or most all of the other tournaments indoors...you MUST shoot in the CHAMPIONSHIP Divisions...or you aren't going to take home any sort of paycheck. In those other than Vegas....if you aren't registered in CHAMPIONSHIP, you aren't going to lay claim to anything but an award, nor should you.


----------



## archer_nm

*Bow company Payout question*

Field, kg4cpj asked if that if he shot in the Championship BHFS Division and that is how I answered his question. If he wins that division he will get 2,000 from Mathews and the reason I know this is that was one of the Council that helped put together the Vegas book and had already seen what the contingency payout and rules are as listed. By now most have gotten the Vegas booklet and can see what is what.


----------



## nitroteam

These shoots are like the fishing tournaments I fish there is a advertised place structure and then depending on sponsorships and contracts you may or may not be entitled to contengency money ie mercury motors pays out motorguide pays out BPS pays out all to individuals above and beyond the winning purse but you must be signed up for the program. Often staff are compensated above those winnings as well.


----------



## field14

archer_nm said:


> Field, kg4cpj asked if that if he shot in the Championship BHFS Division and that is how I answered his question. If he wins that division he will get 2,000 from Mathews and the reason I know this is that was one of the Council that helped put together the Vegas book and had already seen what the contingency payout and rules are as listed. By now most have gotten the Vegas booklet and can see what is what.


I understand. I was trying, although probably not as successfully as I would have liked, to explain that there are written guidelines concerning which contingency goes where and that just cuz you shot a super high score, it doesn't qualify you for ALL of the contingeny monies that are "out there". The big one, of course being that contingency payout for CHAMPIONSHIP vs. contingency money payout for "the rest of the gang." Some simply don't understand that if they want "big money" they are going to have to ante up and shoot CHAMPIONSHIP and not just go there.

It is so sad that for many of the newbies, it is coming down to nothing but money, payout, and cash rewards and they expect to be paid to shoot/compete regardless of shooting division (CHAMPIONSHIP or Amateur)

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Strotherized

I was told by Pete Shepley himself "you show up in vegas and win with a pse we will give you $25k." This was last friday feb 4th I did not ask any questions he was just informing myself and a few others at his pro shop. Thats my .02


----------



## slamdam

alpine pays


----------



## AZBowhunt

Strotherized said:


> I was told by Pete Shepley himself "you show up in vegas and win with a pse we will give you $25k." This was last friday feb 4th I did not ask any questions he was just informing myself and a few others at his pro shop. Thats my .02


That's cause he knows it is pretty unlikely! LOL


----------



## DFA

azbowhunt,
You must have a short memory as a PSE shooter won Vegas last year and that wasn't the first time a PSE shooter has won Vegas. LOL It was definitely a possiblity again this year as PSE shooters were in the shoot-off again. In fact I don't remember a shoot-off when there was not a PSE shooter in it. LOL
I guess some people just have to bash and trash instead of staying on topic.
DFA


----------



## rossing6

The correct answers are given, however, if you really want the skinny, go directly to the source companies...they'll tell you EXACTLY how their contingency money works, direct from the horses mouth...saves you time from sorting out fact from opinions here on AT...people do this with equipment questions all the time, they should be asking the factory directly, and instead get 1000 opinions that aren't necessarily correct...Cheers.


----------

